# Fall EYEs



## tfrench (Feb 8, 2004)

I dont know about you but im ready for some fall walleye action! Im new to the fall walleye fishing because most other years im carrying the shotgun. Im gonna try and hit it hard this fall though.

I will be fishing form shore most of the time. Do you guys have any suggestions or methods that will work the best?? Jigs, slip bobbers, crappie rigs?

Ive always heard these with suckers or shinners...which is the best though? And should i use fatheads, suckers, or shinners?

Any help is appreciated!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm going to be doing more fall fishing this year then ever before as well. I rarely do it each fall when I'm in hunting mode, but the fishing can be fantastic. It's not much different than the spring, all the same tactics work and they're usually found in the same areas.

We'll mostly jig with fatheads and use cranks.

Just curious, is it legal to use shiners in SD?


----------



## tfrench (Feb 8, 2004)

Yeah they are legal. Most all bait shops sell them around here.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Anyone catching anything yet on the Mighty MO?

I heard they're starting to come up the river, but things are slow yet. Should get better over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Fall fishing in ND can be awsome keep me posted if the bite turns on. I will be back home in ND in 2weeks for 2weeks. If the fish turn on Ill drag my boat along also hopefully no one will think Im duck hunting out of my lund pro-v. :beer:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Fishing is still slow on the Mighty Mo. Bigger fish are around, just hard to find them with the muddy water from all the snow we recieved last week.

Good luck!


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

walleye always good at Garrison Dam on tailrace or wingwall ..used crankbait or jigs will works better


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Well Im sorry to here the fishing is slow but I guess I will save a few dollars in gas not dragging the boat with. :beer:


----------



## JIMC_ND (Oct 29, 2004)

fishless said:


> Well Im sorry to here the fishing is slow but I guess I will save a few dollars in gas not dragging the boat with. :beer:


Fishing has been EXCELLENT on Lake Sakakawea from Deepwater Bay to Skunk Bay including the lower 1/2 of the Van Hook Arm in the past several weeks. Look for sharp breaking points in 22 to 30'. The jig bite is ON! after the storm. CPR the big girls. Jim Carroll NPAA #333


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Sure wish the Might Mo would pick up a bit... Still a few fish being caught, just isn't like last fall.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I talked to a buddy of mine who was fishing the river today and it sounds like fishing has picked up a bit... Lots of fish caught with a 3 pound average!

With deer/waterfowl season taking place it's hard to find time to get out.

Good luck! :wink:


----------

